# A dream come true...



## Miss.Meteo (6 Aug 2009)

I am so proud to say that on July 29rd at 9:45 am I found out I was starting my BMQ around October 3rd! In St-Jean where I live right now. I was really ''girly'' about it actually here what happened...

She called my name and I walked in the room sat down after my interview. And she said ''So whenever you start your BMQ you will have your physical...'' and my heart just stopped and I was wondering what she was saying she looked at me and said '' Oh yes sorry you're enrolled'' I BURST out into tears. Massive wave of tears I couldn't even speak (as I am typing this I am tearing up) it was the most amazing moment of my life. She offered me a Kleenex I said ''That's my weakness I am very emotional'' she said ''It isn't a weakness it's a strength.'' 

My mother was diagnosed with breast cancer last year and it was a very horrible year. But she is fine now. That said that is why I cried so much when she announced me I was enrolled just well, just because this year sucked ass! Like litterally and finally something good was happening! 

So I am very proud to say, as a woman, as an army brat of an army brat I am joining the Canadian Forces. And I will do whatever it takes to achieve my goal.

May


----------



## Engineer79 (6 Aug 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## EPF (6 Aug 2009)

Well done! Good luck with BMQ and your career. 

I'm also glad to hear that your mom is ok... watching a loved one fighting cancer is tough, and let me tell you, that did make me cry more than once too. Cheers!


----------



## chrome1967 (6 Aug 2009)

Touching story May. I am very happy for you. Good luck on your BMQ. I hope to be there at the same time...Fingers crossed!

Cheers
mark


----------



## RedRanger (6 Aug 2009)

Well done.  I wish you the best.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (6 Aug 2009)

Thanks guys and girls it means a lot. I really feel like the army is a big family. And I can feel that here as well. 

May


----------



## Otis (6 Aug 2009)

A friend of mine once told an Officer:

"The military IS like a family, Sir. A twisted, borderline abusive family with more than it's share of drunks, head-cases and problem children, WAAAY to many annoying uncles, and not enough caring grandparents, but a family none-the-less!"

 :rofl:


----------



## MrEels (6 Aug 2009)

Miss, congratulations! Give 'em hell and do your best!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (6 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> A friend of mine once told an Officer:
> 
> "The military IS like a family, Sir. A twisted, borderline abusive family with more than it's share of drunks, head-cases and problem children, WAAAY to many annoying uncles, and not enough caring grandparents, but a family none-the-less!"
> 
> :rofl:



Hahaha that was a good one.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (12 Aug 2009)

Congratulations..! But I have a couple questions.

You say you've been offered enrollment, and your BMQ is "_*around*_" Oct 3rd (you don't "know" the date..?), but you haven't done the physical..?

And what exactely is "your goal"...? 

 ???


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> You say you've been offered enrollment, and your BMQ is "_*around*_" Oct 3rd (you don't "know" the date..?), but you haven't done the physical..?



I would imagine the BMQ is on the 5th of Oct as the 3rd is a Saturday.  By 'physical", I think she means the PT test.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (12 Aug 2009)

Yes! By physical I mean PT pardon me. And I say goal as in to complete my BMQ and my course so I will do everything in my power to achieve it. Per say work out hard and give my 110%


----------



## Miss.Meteo (12 Aug 2009)

Also, excuse me. The lady during my interview said the next BMQ starts October 3rd and she said most likely I will be in that batch. BUT she will call me with more details. So that's why I wrote ''around'' . I was talking to a guy that his BMQ date was on a sunday so it could be on a saturday.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Also, excuse me. The lady during my interview said the next BMQ starts October 3rd and she said most likely I will be in that batch. BUT she will call me with more details. So that's why I wrote ''around'' . I was talking to a guy that his BMQ date was on a sunday so it could be on a saturday.



AFAIK, most BMQ courses start on the Monday but you are to be at CFLRS on the Sunday.


----------



## CountDC (12 Aug 2009)

at one time, when we still had Cornwallis, courses officially started on Mon, you were expected to be there on Sun so the recruiting centre usually had you travel on Sat.  Perhaps that is why she said 3 oct.


----------



## Bianca (12 Aug 2009)

Congratulations!! You are definitely living the (well, my) dream right now! 

Good luck at BMQ!


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Aug 2009)

Miss Meteo, 

Just a little comment.  Some people may take offence in the fact that you use the Met Tech 1/2 wing as your avatar and you're not qualified.  I personally do not care, but I just want to spare you the pain, in case someone does care.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (12 Aug 2009)

oh...ok


----------



## Doom (12 Sep 2009)

best of luck miss meteo i will be at st.jean when you arrive. on first weekend out, cap badges earned. chilling in ottawa right now.


----------

